# Solved: RealPlayer won't open



## Gadvac (May 5, 2011)

Whenever I click on RealPlayer in the Start Menu or try to open a file in RealPlayer, the loading circle will come up, then disappear and nothing else will have happened.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried reinstalling it?


----------



## Gadvac (May 5, 2011)

Oh, duh! How could I have forgotten that? Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem!


----------

